# Stupid question...



## lanternerouge (24 Aug 2009)

Looking at the maps in this month's MBR magazine, I fancy going up to the peaks and trying the Ladybower route - quite near me. My question is would i be able to manage it on my scott sportster hybrid or would i need to hire a proper MTB? The only MTBs for hire (full suspension) I have found round there to hire for a full day are demo bikes from "18 bikes" in hope costing £40 per day - can anyone help me?

Cheers

Lanterne


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2009)

Make sure your brakes are tweaked and you've got fat tyres on- otherwise you'll more than likely loose your teeth.

Enjoy!


----------



## lanternerouge (24 Aug 2009)

hehehe thanks dan bo... i'm not sure if my tyres qualify as fat...??

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ty/atb/doublefighter2/doublefighterII_en.html


----------



## Jonathan M (24 Aug 2009)

I'm sure that Nick Craig has been reputed to use his cross bike around the Peaks instead of an MTB at times, but a lot will depend on your riding skill & ability to pick out a smooth line as much as the bike itself.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> I'm sure that Nick Craig has been reputed to use his cross bike around the Peaks instead of an MTB at times, but a lot will depend on your riding skill & ability to pick out a smooth line as much as the bike itself.




Nick Craig is probably not the best example to use !


----------



## RedBike (26 Aug 2009)

I have ridden a cyclo-x bike around Ladybower before now. So long as you're prepared to descend as slow as needed to stay within your ability (I crawled at walking pace down most) then you'll be fine.

1.9 tyres will be perfectly fine. My MTB only has 1.8's on!


----------



## Cubist (26 Aug 2009)

Haven't read up on the Ladybower route, but if you turn off up the valley to Derwent Valley visitor centre just before you get to Ladybower itself, there's a bike hire shop that hires hardtails. 

Your hybrid would cope with all the rides around Derwent Reservoir (about 12 miles on tarmac and hardpack) or you could lengthen that and include all of Derwent Res and ladybower for getting on for double that


----------



## RedBike (26 Aug 2009)

Cubist said:


> Haven't read up on the Ladybower route, but if you turn off up the valley to Derwent Valley visitor centre just before you get to Ladybower itself, there's a bike hire shop that hires hardtails.
> 
> Your hybrid would cope with all the rides around Derwent Reservoir (about 12 miles on tarmac and hardpack) or you could lengthen that and include all of Derwent Res and ladybower for getting on for double that



Good point. It does all depends upon which trails the OP is doing. 
The bike shop at the VC will only hire bikes for use on the family trails around the reservoir.

These family trails are perfectly passible (with care) on a road bike so your hybrid will be fine. 

The classic ladybower MTB route is rough. There's some knarly descents and deep muddy puddles.


----------



## martinwf5 (26 Aug 2009)

I Would like to hear how you get on as i was thinking of a camping/cycling trip to Hope , we went there last sunday (car) and there was'nt one minute you didnt see a bike !


----------



## lanternerouge (27 Aug 2009)

Had a lot of fun today and the bike survived! I only did ten miles or so as I was pushed for time/knackered (I'll leave you to work out which influenced me more!). I got off and walked the bike down the stuff that was far too rocky but other than that it coped well enough.... still would love to have a proper MTB for this stuff, anyone recommend a good entry level bike?

Today's little ride is here http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=331988


----------



## lanternerouge (27 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah, there is lots of doubling back on that map - I kept missing turns etc! I like an adventure me... needless to say I didn't do the Ladybower route today, but had a whizz around using the Wild Boar map I've got.


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Had a lot of fun today and the bike survived! I only did ten miles or so as I was pushed for time/knackered (I'll leave you to work out which influenced me more!). I got off and walked the bike down the stuff that was far too rocky but other than that it coped well enough.... still would love to have a proper MTB for this stuff, *anyone recommend a good entry level bike?*
> 
> Today's little ride is here http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=331988




What's your budget?


----------



## lanternerouge (28 Aug 2009)

Cubist said:


> What's your budget?



£500


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2009)

Try Decathlon Rockrider 8.1....awesome spec for the money, and got good reveiws : http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6433

Not many bikes will have Tora forks, Avid hydraulic brakes AND SRAM X7 gears for that money.

There should be some bargains around at the moment, or certainly over the next couple of months.


----------



## lanternerouge (28 Aug 2009)

Ooooh that looks rather nice.....

Maybe I could hang it from my ceiling or something...!


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Ooooh that looks rather nice.....
> 
> Maybe I could hang it from my ceiling or something...!



Eh?


----------



## RedBike (28 Aug 2009)

I'm sure you'll be able to ride Jaggers clough on your existing bike before long. Just take it slow. The bike will be fine, honestly. 

For the rough stuff try letting your tyres down as much as possible. I know this is counter intuative if you're used to road riding, but trust me with lower tyre pressures (circa 35psi) you'll have far more grip and control over rocks.


----------



## lanternerouge (28 Aug 2009)

Sorry cubist... should explain, I live in a 2 bed flat with no room for anything!


----------



## lanternerouge (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks RB, good tip that


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Sorry cubist... should explain, I live in a 2 bed flat with no room for anything!



You need to throw out all the unnecessary crap like armchairs and beds to make room for another bike.................


----------



## lanternerouge (29 Aug 2009)

Good advice Cubist, who needs sofas? Sofas are for losers.


----------



## lanternerouge (29 Aug 2009)

Looking on Evans there are some savings around at the moment: http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/complete-bikes/mountain-bikes

Would I still be better going for the Rockrider 8.1 at £499 rather than some of the reduced bikes on here?


----------



## lanternerouge (29 Aug 2009)

This one for example: http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...7&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c008921c008923c009321


----------



## lanternerouge (29 Aug 2009)

Oooh just seen a local paper that Edinburgh bikes took over the whole front page for an advert... Specialized action.... gnnnnnnn trying really hard not to buy a bike...


----------

